# BFC Bellator Fighting Championships 6



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*









May 15, 2009

Aragon Ballroom,
Chicago



Tournament Bouts:
170 lbs. – Dave Menne (43-15-2) vs. Omar De La Cruz (4-1)
170 lbs. – Jorge Ortiz (16-4) vs. Lyman Good (8-0)

Non-Tournament Bouts:
155 lbs. – Troy Gerhart (4-0) vs. Lorenzo Borgomeo (5-1)
HW – Eddie Sanchez (8-3) vs. Jay White (4-5)
155 lbs. – Alonzo Martinez (22-13-1) vs. Victor Meza (9-1)
170 lbs. – Jesse Juarez (9-5) vs. Marcelo Alfaya (10-5)
170 lbs. – Anthony Lapsley (14-4) vs. Ryan Williams (7-4)
170 lbs. – Jacob Volkman (8-0) vs. Kevin Knabjian (10-3-1)
135 lbs. – Kerry Vera (Pro debut) vs. Leslie Smith (4-0)​*


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Anthony Lapsley defeated	Ryan Williams
Jacob Volkmann defeated	Kevin Knabjian
Kerry Vera defeated	Leslie Smith
Jesse Juarez defeated Deray Davis
Alonzo Martinez defeated	Victor Meza
Eddie Sanchez defeated Jay White
Troy Gerhart defeated Lorenzo Borgomeo
Lyman Good defeated	Jorge Ortiz
Omar de la Cruz defeated Dave Menne


----------

